# wrinkles



## D3sh1 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 6, 2008)

I love this shot.  Great face, full of character but the triangular shadow just to the left of his head is slightly distracting. Well done.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice image.. I would think a bit of a contrast boost and crop off a bit of the dead space on the left..  The sharpness is spot on.


----------



## nerdyD (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats really nice! What were your settings?


----------



## Meggie (Jan 8, 2008)

ooooooooh beautiful face!

l
o
v
e


----------



## Silverbackmp (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice capture!!!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photo, what settings did you use? Did you use a tripod?


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

A great character shot. Very good capture.


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the dead space, makes it more thoughtful.

He looks pondering and reflectful, bit like I feel today, its my 30th birthday tomorrow and I'm feeling weird!

Nice capture


----------



## Silverbackmp (Jan 8, 2008)

I see that this was shot at 154mm.  Was this a street capture? Your f/stop was 5.6--I am assuming your added a blur in pp to get that much boken (or boken effect)?  Any other craziness during pp?  I am really digging this shot.


----------



## D3sh1 (Jan 9, 2008)

ok i used my 70-200L lens for this shot ,it was a street shot .
used iso 400 , 1\1000 anf F5.6 
at photoshop i only added contrast and thats it 
and no i dont use tripods , only when i take studio shots


----------



## The Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

great shot!!! There is so much character


----------



## Black & White (Jan 9, 2008)

What a nice image but tell me what is this gentleman thinking?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 9, 2008)

perfect expression


----------

